# Collets for Ryobi R-600 Router



## chocoearl (Apr 6, 2011)

I purchased two Ryobi 3 HP, model R-600 routers. I need 1/2" collet and 1/4" bit adapter for the 1/2" collet. Toolspartsdirect.com list the 1/2" collet (item # 6072223) as no longer available. 

Any suggsestions of where I can get these? i alos need a base for the router so I can use the template bushings.

Earl


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Earl

Leigh do the relevant adaptor for your guide bushes
Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today You need their part No 702.

I haven't found a source of collets for you yet. Are these the Bosch type with a captive nut? I know the Ryobi 2100 model uses something similar.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

chocoearl said:


> I purchased two Ryobi 3 HP, model R-600 routers. I need 1/2" collet and 1/4" bit adapter for the 1/2" collet. Toolspartsdirect.com list the 1/2" collet (item # 6072223) as no longer available.
> 
> Any suggsestions of where I can get these? i alos need a base for the router so I can use the template bushings.
> 
> Earl


Hi Earl - Welcome to the forum
Are you sure the model # is right? The only thing I can find close is a Ryobi r600 which is a small trim router. The only other hit I got off google was a R600 on Craigs list with a very limited description.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

=======



chocoearl said:


> I purchased two Ryobi 3 HP, model R-600 routers. I need 1/2" collet and 1/4" bit adapter for the 1/2" collet. Toolspartsdirect.com list the 1/2" collet (item # 6072223) as no longer available.
> 
> Any suggsestions of where I can get these? i alos need a base for the router so I can use the template bushings.
> 
> Earl


----------



## chocoearl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Collets for Ryobi R-600*

I found replacements at erereplacementparts.com

Earl


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi buddy
ryobi will ship parts asap if u contact them direct 
luck 
stuart england


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Are you sure the model # is right? The only thing I can find close is a Ryobi r600 which is a small trim router. The only other hit I got off google was a R600 on Craigs list with a very limited description.


Hi John

The R600 and R601 were/are single speed routers, the RE600 and RE601 were/are variable speed. Certainly listed as such in Europe and all appear to be very similar. I have parts lists for them all and I'll upload them if you'd like. Main difference seems to be different armatures as the RE601 was/is more powerful

Regards

Phil


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi earl 
ryobi will ship direct mate in uk 
not sure where u reside buddy but u should contact them direct and they will asssist
luck 
stuart 
england


----------



## RICHHOPPY (Mar 31, 2018)

phil p said:


> hi john
> 
> the r600 and r601 were/are single speed routers, the re600 and re601 were/are variable speed. Certainly listed as such in europe and all appear to be very similar. I have parts lists for them all and i'll upload them if you'd like. Main difference seems to be different armatures as the re601 was/is more powerful
> 
> ...


phil
i have the re600 ryobi router and i found your forum i need the 1/2 collet for it could you send me the place where i could maybe get the collet from. My email address is 

deleted by moderator

thanks in advance
richard


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Rich and welcome. The forum owners don't allow personal email addresses to be posted on the open forum for security reasons. We have a private messaging system we use to share info like that which you will be able to use after you reach 10 posts.

Phil hasn't been on the forum in a while but if he hasn't changed his email address you might still be able to PM him. Or possibly another member may be able to help you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the best site that I could find and as you will see, most parts are no longer available and those that are cost an arm and a leg. I seriously think that it's time for a new router and they are probably cheaper than they were years ago.

Genuine Spare Parts for ALL the biggest brands from Makita, Ryobi, Hitachi, and more Ryobi RE600 Spare Parts


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is one place that appears to have it in stock, but what a price!!

Genuine Spare Parts for ALL the biggest brands from Makita, Ryobi, Hitachi, and more Ryobi RE600 Spare Parts


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RICHHOPPY said:


> phil
> i have the re600 ryobi router and i found your forum i need the 1/2 collet for it could you send me the place where i could maybe get the collet from. My email address is
> 
> deleted by moderator
> ...


Here is one place that appears to have it in stock, but what a price!! It's item 79/79-1

Genuine Spare Parts for ALL the biggest brands from Makita, Ryobi, Hitachi, and more Ryobi RE600 Spare Parts

I can't find anywhere in America that does not say "obsolete"

Here is one in England that does NOT list any of the parts as OBSOLETE

http://www.ryobispares.co.uk/assets/applets/R600RE600.pdf

Quits honestly, due to it's age, isn't time to think in terms of replacement ?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Here is one place that appears to have it in stock, but what a price!!
> 
> Genuine Spare Parts for ALL the biggest brands from Makita, Ryobi, Hitachi, and more Ryobi RE600 Spare Parts


Gasp. $80 for a collet? If all those parts were available and you built the router from individual parts I think it would cost more than a good used car. I think you're right Harry. It's probably time to start looking for a replacement.


----------



## matt.reed843 (10 d ago)

bobj3 said:


> Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
> 
> MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides
> 
> =======


PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND THESE...I AM NEEDING AS WELL.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @matt.reed843 

FYI this thread dates back to April 2018 and you may or may not receive a reply. If no reply is forthcoming you are more than welcome to start a new thread seeking advice. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome matt.reed843. I did some searching and only found notices that the manufacturer no longer makes any parts for this router. I do wonder if you could take it into HD or somewhere that sells new Riobi tools, and try a collet from a new machine to see if the nut fits, the collet may be the wrong shape. If you do that, and crossthread the nut, you get to buy the new router. Which is probably a better choice anyhow. Sometimes old tools just need to be retired.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

matt.reed843 said:


> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND THESE...I AM NEEDING AS WELL.


Collet for Ryobi R-600 available at


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948871099.html?gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=b479943b-b6ca-4872-8bfa-b6a16b052d67&_t=gps-id:pcStoreJustForYou,scm-url:1007.23125.137358.0,pvid:b479943b-b6ca-4872-8bfa-b6a16b052d67,tpp_buckets:668%232846%238113%231998&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000000763944869%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2213125%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21AUD%213.51%213.38%21%21%21%21%21%40210312cb16730545267036326ee50c%2110000000763944869%21rec&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_721026663.6



R601 is the 240V model of the 120V R600


----------

